# Help finding a cable <<<SOLVED>>>



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a 12V 1/8 Mono Trigger cable that goes from the AVR to the Intergrated Amp? I'm having a hard time trying to find one. :sad:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad you were able to find what you were looking for - if you found an online provider, might be helpful to provide a link to it to help the next person who may be looking as well.


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup--It's called Radio Shack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha! When I read the post at first, that is where I was going to suggest!


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Man, I spent all that time researching and looking for this 12v Trigger cable----and guess what? My Emotiva arrived and it came with one. DOH !!!


----------

